# Made a Castor Mound And It Worked!!!! Picsss



## Wizard3686 (Aug 30, 2005)

Well i have been trapping this piece of private land for a guy i know he wants all of the beaver gone because they have been tearing up his woods. 

We set it on the 2nd the first night i picked up a lil beaver that weighed in at 15lbs. After talk with a few ppl on here and trapper man we all came to the conclusion that the 15lber wasn't the only one. I have had traps set in runs,the slides, and by the dam. I haven't had anything sense that lil one. A couple ppl on here told me to try a Castor mound which i didn't have much faith in because i tried one last year with no luck. I did make one yesterday just for the heck of it to see what would happen. I put a 330 in front of it about half out of the water with the triggers on bottom shaped like a T. Checking today none of the other traps were touched so i started to walk my way to the Castor mound and i could see the beaver from about 20 feet away lol cant say i have gotten that happy in a while lol. OK im just babbling on now so i will post the pics lol.. 
Me with it in the swamp. 









Got my bro to carry it out part way lol 









Here is one at home.










Thanks for looking guys. This has been a great year so far and i cant wait to see what the morning will bring..


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

Nice job Rob!! Castor mounds are dynamite for beaver they can't resist them! The beaver in there are probably smart is all. I can almost gaurantee you there is one other big beaver like the one you just caught plus 2-3 more small ones like the first one you caught. No doubt a family is there when you caught a little one like that. They get crafty when they see one in a coni so that is probably why your sets have been empty. Keep at it and move them around to change things up a bit.

Great job on your first of many castor mound beaver! OT


----------



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)

where is the picture of the mound?> that sure looks like a nice beaver to me, even though ive only seen a few in my life :lol:


----------



## emason323 (Nov 9, 2007)

Looks like a good sized one. Did you weigh it?


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

I guess that beaver did not read the book written by the guy giving a beaver trapping demo years ago at an SMTA convention.

When he started telling about making castor sets he said. "Castor sets are only good in the spring of the year".

He did not apreciate the laughter he got out of the crowd listening to him.

One old beaver trapper told him top keep thinking because he would catch all the beaver on the beaver trapping gurus line in the fall with castor.

Depending on how old the one was you caught there may be a few more kits plus some 1 1/2 year olds as well.


----------



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)

*maybe we should have a best beaver picture contest... so far i vote for rob's beaver to be the nicest!! :SHOCKED: :help:*


----------



## MapleRiverSalmon (Aug 19, 2007)

Nice catch. Caster mounds rock, but don't forget to cary a couple different types of caster. Spooky beaver will sometimes get wise to one smell and steer clear. Switch lures and *WAM!!!*


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

Wiggler said:


> *maybe we should have a best beaver picture contest... so far i vote for rob's beaver to be the nicest!! :SHOCKED: :help:*


 Man ... you do need to get out of that joint don't you??

Nice pics Rob. Would have to agree I would bet there are more in there. Last year I pulled 6 out of a SMALL hut that you wouldn't have thought could hold 1 or 2. Almost all of my beaver come on castor mounds ... and if there is water enough, a foothold.

Keep it up.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

That looks like a good sized one, congrats, have fun skinning and fleshing.


----------



## Dave Lyons (Jun 28, 2002)

Way to go Rob. Glad you tried the castor mound.

Dave


----------



## FixedBlade (Oct 14, 2002)

Good job.


----------



## Bogmaster (Dec 24, 2001)

Been preaching the virtues of castor mounds and 330s for many years.Rob has heard my preaching many times. You did well rob, but with a truck that big,you have room for quite a few beaver.LOL, you better get busy.
Tom Olson


----------



## Iceman_101 (Jan 11, 2009)

Nice beaver!!! congrats i love 330 castor mounds (thank you tom olson) they are one of my most favorite sets. Keep up the good work!!!


----------



## Wizard3686 (Aug 30, 2005)

Thanks everyone. I did forget to add the weight didnt i lol. It weighed in at 44lbs felt like 80 by time i got out of the swamp with it lmao. 

Tom aka Bogmaster was alot of help on this i will have to say that guy knows his beavers. Cant say enough thanks to him.

I may not type much but i do ready everyones post and from reading them i have also learned alot. SO thanks everyone lol. 


I remade the castor mound and slicked the bank up some but the mound was frozen soild and i couldnt really get any more mud outta the bottom i forgot my shovel. I did add some more backbreaker to it tho so we will see what happens in the morning.


----------



## Wizard3686 (Aug 30, 2005)

Wiggler said:


> *maybe we should have a best beaver picture contest... so far i vote for rob's beaver to be the nicest!! :SHOCKED: :help:*


 

Lmao wig i know you wanna pet my beaver but you cant..:lol:


----------

